# Latest Addition



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Just got this Nivada Antarctic today. It's the first electronic I have with a screw down crown. Also the first with an orange dial. Stainless case with an ESA 9150 movement. It appears to have seldom if ever worn. Running great so far.


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: That's gorgeous, I'm very envious :drool: .


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> Just got this Nivada Antarctic today. It's the first electronic I have with a screw down crown. Also the first with an orange dial. Stainless case with an ESA 9150 movement. It appears to have seldom if ever worn. Running great so far.


Lovely coloured dial, i have always liked this orange tone and electronic movement too is a bonus.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Electronic & Quartz Forum is very busy today :thumbsup:

Very nice Nivada Bill. Its strange, a few years ago there were many NOS Nivadas on eBay --- no idea where they all came from, but then I know nothing about this watch company.

I bought one very similar to yours (below) and with the same ESA 9150...however, mine refused to run despite being NOS and still with tags...the electronics kept playing up and the balance would try to start and then falter. Eventually I pin pointed it to a faulty capacitor and our very own Roger from this Forum provided some replacements, one of which I soldered in and she took off straight away.


----------

